# First one



## XpertNovice (Sep 10, 2010)

First one, a big Gulf Flounder. Near the Gulf, Sat. night, water was really clear!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a stud congrats


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That fish is over half his size! Very nice Flounder. Congrats, lil man! O*D*W


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!! That fish is a stud !!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Good job, that thing is huge, I can't wait to get my first one.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Xpert, how many inches is that beast?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

nice fish did u get a weight


----------



## XpertNovice (Sep 10, 2010)

He was 23 inches and weighed 6 lb on my Mustad hanging 50lb max scale...weighed 3 times for accuracy.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job young man and keep going it will get better as it gets colder...


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Doormat!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

kandv2000 said:


> Doormat!


X-2!!!!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice, nothing like a picture of a youngin holding a big fish and smiling from ear to ear.


----------

